
Ask HN: How do you monitor your infrastructure? - deepsy
Hello! In the past day I&#x27;ve been researching how to do proper monitoring to our infrastructure, but unfortunately this seems much harder then expected. We need to monitor: 4x AWS Lambdas (errors &amp; invocations), 2x Cloudfront statistics, CPU usage of EC2 instance, requests per second of heroku instance and its response time and few stats about Mongo instance.<p>If we were running only on AWS stack, Cloudwatch fit our needs, but we have some external dependencies.<p>I would like to hear, how do you monitor your infrastructure at scale and what tools are you using?
======
andriussev
For my projects I almost always use NewRelic (free works fine, unless
something gets really wrong and more info is needed). Additionally, I use my
own open-source application and write custom setups to collect data of
whatever I want ( [https://github.com/andriussev/server-
seer](https://github.com/andriussev/server-seer) ); from there on the data can
be processed internally or, I tend to use my wrapper for it on
[https://sysplatter.com](https://sysplatter.com).

Obviously, that would not work with log data.

------
misframer
I work at a monitoring company (VividCortex) so I mostly use that. I look at
CloudWatch for some more AWS-specific things.

